# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Herstel na kijkoperatie meniscus

## lokke1941

Mijn man is op 28 augustus 2012 geopereerd aan zijn meniscus. Hij kwam op 29 augustus naar huis. Naar fisio. Maar het gaat niet zo als het zou moeten na vijf maanden kan het been niet gestrekt worden Hij loopt dus mank. Hij heeft geen pijn. Wel zo nu en dan Spierkrampen. De fisiotherapeut wist het niet en verwees hem weer naar de orthopedisch chirurg ook deze weet het niet. Nu ga ik binnenkort naar een van de fisiotherapeut in het ziekenhuis misschien weet deze het. Wie heeft dit meer meegemaakt. Hij heeft een maand lang een nacht gips erom heen gehad.

----------

